# Krib aggression question



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey guys, just wondering, are they aggressive towards non-cichlids? i have set up a Niger River Basin biotope, and these are the most common cichlid that come from this basin.

this tank is set up around my baby whale (Petrocephalus bovei bovei)

so, here are my questions:

1) How aggressive are they towards non-cichlids?
2) Are breeding pairs very aggressive toward non cichlids? (if they attack my baby whale they are out)
3) If i go with a single male, will he be happy without a mate?

the fish i will have for sure are only so far the Baby Whale and an African Butterfly fish.

the tank is a 29g BTW (30"lx12"wx18"h)

sorry for the newbish questions, but *** never owned a west african cichlid before, im pretty sure i know the answers to my questions already, but i need to double check, im a SA cichlid nerd LOL


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
1 it depends on their own personnal temperament
2 they will be surely agressive toward any other fish that enter in their breeding territory if they are guarding fry
3 no he won't be very "happy" but one species is more peaceful, even when guarding their fry, it's Annomalochromis thomassi
Hope this help a little bit.
xris


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey, ya, those were pretty well the answers i expected, to bad, they would have went nice in my Niger basin biotope.

i would love to do the dwarf jewels/african butterfly cichlids...but they dont come from the Niger river basin, darn it anyway, as they would be perfect.


----------

